# Abby got her CGC



## GSDLove (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello All,

I don't post very often, but I had to tell someone.

Abby got her CGC last night. 

The lady giving the test said Abby was the oldest dog she ever certified the CGC. Abby is eight years old, will be nine in September.

I didn't get her CGC when she was younger due to laziness on my part, bad me.

Mary


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

!


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Congrats Abby!!!!


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Yah! Congratulations!!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Abby!! Way to Go.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

That is so awesome!








Congratulations!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That excellent! Just goes to show that dogs are never too old for training! 

Go Abby!


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

Congrats Abby and to you too Mary. 

My crew got theirs last Sunday....4 GSDs and a yorkie....my youngest (the Yorkie is 16 months and my olderst (GSD) turned 7 in Feb)

Again, CONGRATS TO YOU BOTH


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats Abby!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Good Girl Abby, it great that mom took you out to show others what a nice dog you are!!

A Big


----------

